# Which Family Member Reminds You Of A Famous Cartoon Figure?



## fmdog44 (May 16, 2019)

My brother would have to be Fozzy Bear. A life of being clueless.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2019)

One of my sisters' could be any one of the Kardashians... she's so Vain, she thinks the whole world is stunned by her beauty ( I kid you not)....


----------



## Millyd (May 16, 2019)

With  so many “plastic” ( silicone ) men and women out there such as the Kardashians makes one wonder how many of the “plastic people”  will develop cancer in the future 
Anyone ever watch botched on TV ?


----------



## Sassycakes (May 16, 2019)

My Son-in-law !LOL


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2019)

sassycakes said:


> my son-in-law !lol
> 
> View attachment 65601



lol!


----------



## oldman (May 18, 2019)

My wife’s second cousin. He is short and round and walks and looks like Barney Rubble. 

My uncle (deceased) was tall and thin and could have passed for Jeff in the cartoon, “Mutt & Jeff.” (Mustache and all.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2019)

A woman related to my daughter's husband !


----------



## Keesha (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 17, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> My brother would have to be Fozzy Bear. A life of being clueless.



But but Fozzy  Bear is so cute and cuddly lol


----------



## Linda (Jul 21, 2019)

My kids told me their grandpa (my FIL) reminded them of Yosemite Sam.  And after they said that, I realized he did! He's been dead many years now.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 22, 2019)

My mother, actually.  A difficult and controlling narcissist who was hard to live with, my sister's boyfriend once remarked that he thought of her as a cartoon character...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 22, 2019)

Millyd said:


> With  so many “plastic” ( silicone ) men and women out there such as the Kardashians makes one wonder how many of the “plastic people”  will develop cancer in the future
> Anyone ever watch botched on TV ?


How about the ones comparing tattoos at the retirement home???
.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2019)

My great uncle Crandall. Yosemite Sam.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> One of my sisters' could be any one of the Kardashians... she's so Vain, she thinks the whole world is stunned by her beauty ( I kid you not)....



I'm confused.
Are the Kardashians a cartoon strip? Since when?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2019)

Millyd said:


> With  so many “plastic” ( silicone ) men and women out there such as the Kardashians makes one wonder how many of the “plastic people”  will *develop cancer in the future*
> Anyone ever watch botched on TV ?



??
Strange comment.
Another Kardashian reference.
Speculating about who will develop cancer isn't my idea of humor or fun.

I'm out of this thread.  Have fun, folks.


----------



## Linda (Jul 25, 2019)

This makes me mad but one of our friends from church would say almost everyone they knew looked like someone from TV.   They said our teenage daughter looked like Jessica Rabbit. (From the Roger Rabbit show)  She had a lot of trouble till she was in her 40s and got breast reduction surgery.  (And as a side note, they do sometimes grow back after surgery. )  

I was the wife/mom on, I think its Family Guy, according to my kids.  According to my above mentioned "friends" my husband reminded them of Dennis Weaver, and he did/does me also.  But* NOT* when he played Chester in Gunsmoke!!! 

So I guess I should apologize as I've taken this from cartoon characters to TV/movie stars.

Also my daughter identifies as Princess Candy on Dave The Barbarian cartoon and her husband identifies as Dave The Barbarian.  Our oldest son identified as Sasquatch, which I guess isn't a cartoon.  Although I'm sure its been in cartoons before.


----------



## gennie (Jul 25, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> One of my sisters' could be any one of the Kardashians... she's so Vain, she thinks the whole world is stunned by her beauty ( I kid you not)....



I have one of those but the closer she gets to 'old age' the more miserable she becomes.  Has spent fortunes on botox, face lifts, augmentations and dresses like a flirty 16 year old but only looks like a silly old woman.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)

gennie said:


> I have one of those but the closer she gets to 'old age' the more miserable she becomes.  Has spent fortunes on botox, face lifts, augmentations and dresses like a flirty 16 year old but only looks like a silly old woman.


 What's more amusing about my sister is that she hasn't had any ''work'' done... good for her really... but only because she thinks the world is  already stunned by her ''natural beauty''... 

She lives in her own dream world!!


----------



## gennie (Jul 25, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> What's more amusing about my sister is that she hasn't had any ''work'' done... good for her really... but only because she thinks the world is  already stunned by her ''natural beauty''...
> 
> She lives in her own dream world!!



Good for her if she can pull it off.


----------



## Linda (Jul 25, 2019)

delete


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

gennie said:


> Good for her if she can pull it off.


 She can't. that's the trouble...._.no-one_ thinks she's stunning... only HER!!!..but she believes totally everyone is blinded by her beauty... and she swans around like Madam Muck... 

_Anyway..back to the topic!!_


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

Linda said:


> This makes me mad but one of our friends from church would say almost everyone they knew looked like someone from TV.   They said our teenage daughter looked like Jessica Rabbit. (From the Roger Rabbit show)  She had a lot of trouble till she was in her 40s and got breast reduction surgery.  (And as a side note, they do sometimes grow back after surgery. )
> 
> I was the wife/mom on, I think its Family Guy, according to my kids.  According to my above mentioned "friends" my husband reminded them of Dennis Weaver, and he did/does me also.  But* NOT* when he played Chester in Gunsmoke!!!
> 
> ...




Don't apologise Linda, I didn't read the title of the thread properly first of all myself, and brought the kardashians into it.. but hey they're almost like Cartoons aren't they*?
*


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 26, 2019)

*Which Family Member Reminds You Of A Famous Cartoon Figure?

Hmmm.....I can't say that any of my family remind me of a famous cartoon figure......however, lots of my family used to say I reminded them of Mr Magoo.......cheeky sods....*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2019)

*When my Husband was a Senior in High School he made the school pin for the class. He made one of Boris Baranov from Bullwinkle cartoon. He called it "The Fearless Leaders". So now whenever I see the picture of Boris I think of my hubby. We were dating at the time so his friends teased me by calling me Natasha.*


----------

